# Nashville AK Assist



## Sigung86 (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking for anyone currently teaching or working with American Kenpo in Nashville.  Trying to help a friend who will be in that area soon.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------

